# Thinking of training own horse(first time owner)



## bebe9396 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying my first horse next year and am thinking of just buying a yearling and training it myself. im 15 and will most likely use the clinten anderson method. 

can anyone tell me the pros and cons of training a horse when i have so little expirence training? would it be bad without having the ownership expirince? 


thanks in advance


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Green+ green = black & blue. 
If you're new to horses, or basic ownership I would go for more of a trained horse until you get everything down. Work your methods on an older, already broke horse to see how you train & if there ate any difficulties. While every horse is different, you don't want something to go wrong with a young one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

9 times out of 10, green on green equals black and blue. I'm not saying that it hasn't been done, but for a 15 year old first time owner to take on a yearling and train it alone is begging for trouble. Please understand that I'm not trying to be mean or anything, just that an unbroken yearling training project is not an appropriate first time owner's horse, no matter how old the person is. 

Firstly, how much experience do you have with horses in general? Have you taken riding lessons? For how long? Do you have a friend or family member who is into horses, who you ride/work with? Have you ever leased a horse? Have you ever worked with a youngster before? An older but still green horse? Seen/helped with the colt starting process in person? These are all experiences worth having before diving into the responsibility of horse ownership, even if you are looking at an older horse, much less a youngster. 

For anyone's first horse, I would recommend a few basic guidelines. 

Aim for a _*minimum*_ of 5 years of age. Many five year olds have a solid start and handle on them, but the downside is that some still have a little of that youngster left in them that can make them a challenge for a novice owner to deal with - this of course depends on the individual animal. Some 5 year olds are real steady-Eddies, and some 25 year olds are nigh uncontrollable. The ideal range would be somewhere between 10 and 15 years. In that range, the horse can be generally expected to have a good handle, plenty of miles under it, and has reached an age where its temperament is pretty well settled. 

Look for a horse that is already trained for what you want to do. Nothing drains the fun from horse ownership than yearning to get into the showpen or hit the trail when you've got to deal with basic training for another couple of years, or deal with problems. A good first horse is solid and controllable on the ground and under saddle at all three gaits, halt, rein back, and basic lateral movements (turn on forehand/haunches, leg yield, sidepass). Add to that good ground/stable manners. The horse should lead respectfully, load into the trailer without a fuss, and stand like a statue for the vet/farrier/equine dentist. 

_*I very highly recommend picking up a copy of this book and reading it thoroughly*_: 




It is a much more comprehensive guide for the first time horse owner than can be typed on a forum. Do your homework, find people who can help you in person, whether friends, family, or a good trainer/instructor. Look for a horse who can teach you something, not one who needs to be taught everything. At fifteen, you have an unthinkable amount of time left to delve into colt starting when you have more years of experience under your belt, and you have more tools in your toolbox to paint a solid, soft, light responsive, and willing partner onto that blank slate.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, it will most likely turn out real bad. You don't need ownership experience, you need training experience-big difference. There are lots of good riders out there who don't train their own babies for a reason- it's not easy. You can't learn feel & timing from a video series. You have no back up plan when you come across problems & things will pop up that need instant know-how to manage.
I've seen so many horses ruined by well intended people of all ages.

But let'd pretend that by some Gift Of God that you actually could do it without ruining the horse or hurting yourself or both. You'd be 16 when you got the horse, 18 or 19 when it was ready to start under saddle work. Do you plan on going to college or getting a full time job or boyfriend? Would you even have time to work with the horse in a consistant manner? What about finances? 

If you were my child with this plan I would not allow it-period. I would allow lessons with a qualified trainer on a trained horse.
Again, this is not a good idea.

I'm sure others can give you more detailed reasons why this is not good.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

As a person who took the road you are thinking about I want to say it's something I would NOT recommend everyone (much less the first time owner) based on my personal experience. I know, it sounds nice and easy: you get a horse and train it, big deal. But the reality is - its not. It's tough, frustrating, and you have to be really patient and don't let the slowness of the process to bring you down. And as already mentioned you have to consider all the danger of working with 1000 lbs animal with mind of its own. 

Plus sooner or later you WILL need a trainer for riding, especially if you want to compete.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses read people better and faster than a psychiatrist. Horses look for leadership and quickly figure out that if you're not going to be it's leader and someone it can trust to be in that position, then it will be leader. Even older well trained horses can quickly take on this role with a novice and the relationship soon turns sour. The problem with using dvds is we could both watch the same part of one and you may see it one way, and I another because of differences in experience.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

A horse's main goal in life is to do NOTHING! Just eat and drink. I can see my gelding's wheels turning all the time and will take advantage of the first opportunity of weakness to take the lazy way out! If you are just starting with horses you will miss these cues and it can head south fast. Like the rest I suggest starting with an older horse that has done that and been there. But, if you choose to go thru and get an untrained horse; don't go it alone, have a trainer or experienced horse person to help you thru the process.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't say anything about age because I started training at 14 but age isn't the important factor. Experience is. There is a large, varied skill set needed to train horses. Unfortunately we don't come with those pre-programmed. 
It takes years to develop the seat, legs, quiet hands & intuitive thinking that training requires. Even though I'd been riding my whole life, had a mom & grandfather who both were trainers, had been immersed in it, I still screwed up a couple of good horses in my early years. 

There's also the time & cost factor. Buying one already finished IS cheaper than going start to finish on one yourself. You will have at least 2 years where riding isn't an option but in that time you will still have all of the feed, farrier, maintenance, & vet expenses. Then it gets to an age where it's ready to be backed, you will then have the expense of time, blood, sweat & tears. If when it gets to that age and you find out that you aren't knowledgable enough to train it yourself you then either have a horse that you can't do a thing with or you fork out the money for a trainer to finish it, that adds up real quick. 

Take lessons on a been there, done that horse. Buy one who's got the knowledge under it's belt, so you can gain that knowledge yourself. Learn from instructors, trainers, dvds while you are learning. Down the road you may find you want to take on training one but honestly mostly people don't. 

I'd never recommend training their own to any first time owner or rider.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

gigem88 said:


> A horse's main goal in life is to do NOTHING!


gig, I have to disagree with you respectfully. It truly depends on horse. My paint LOVES to be taken out - she refuses to go back to the trailer when we go on trails, and she definitely enjoys showing off during a lesson. My qh while on lazy side gets very upset when paint is taken out, and tries to push her away and walk out with me when I bring the paint back. If I don't ride them several days (like last week) they are both ready to go out when I finally come to the field with the halter. So yes, many enjoy working in fact.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> gig, I have to disagree with you respectfully. It truly depends on horse. My paint LOVES to be taken out - she refuses to go back to the trailer when we go on trails, and she definitely enjoys showing off during a lesson. My qh while on lazy side gets very upset when paint is taken out, and tries to push her away and walk out with me when I bring the paint back. If I don't ride them several days (like last week) they are both ready to go out when I finally come to the field with the halter. So yes, many enjoy working in fact.


I have to agree with her on this. I have two that beg to get out of the pasture and one wont go back in it sometimes. It just depends on if they like the 'job' they have. All work and no play make horses miserable.


OP, Please dont. Many your age have trained, but it is about experience, so dont take offense about your age. Training horses is about communication and 'feel'. Two things you can only have by experience. You can read all the best training books and articles you want, if you dont understand their thinking, body language it will just end in disaster.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Training a yearling would be a really neat experience but I would not suggest doing it alone. I have seen plenty of brand new people do this however they boarded the horse at the trainers and paid the trainer to do most of the work. They learned as the colt learned, however it was done under the watchful eye of an experienced instructor.

Have you had riding lessons? If you have not then you need to focus on that before even thinking about training a horse to ride. If you don't have the skill-sets then you are only headed for disaster. However if you are a current rider with no horse care and training experience. Thats different. I also would reccomend boarding (even if you buy a ready-to-ride horse) because you need to learn the ins and outs of proper nutrition along with the ability to spot problems such as injuries and illness.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

OP- you've been given some fantastic advice. I would also like to advise in buying a well-trained horse as your first, also. Do you have any riding experience? That will change what kind of horse you'll look for. A push-button horse or one that keeps you on your toes.

I made the mistake of training my filly (who was only a miniature!) from the beginning myself, and I made MANY mistakes that have taken months to correct. Some of them have even carried out until now, and I've had her for two and a half years. I'll think we're doing great, then all of a sudden some incorrect method I used will pop it's ugly little head up, and erase months of work. 

I've been working with horses for almost four and a half years, (I am fifteen, just as you are) and I do train horses, but I _ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS_ work with a more experienced trainer above me, whether Im cart training a mini or saddle breaking a thoroughbred. This way, they can correct me if I'm teaching my horse incorrectly, and help me improve my skills as I work with each horse. I can always go to them to ask questions, and I sorely wish that I'd had someone like my head trainer when I first started working with saddle.


I have learned in the past year that it's two completely different things to be a good rider and to be a good trainer. For training, you have to be a very quick thinker- always thinking ahead. You have to be extremely patient, and capable of teaching in the least confusing way possible. It's like with math. You can be good at algebra or geometry, but it takes a special person to be an algebra teacher. I've met people who are BEAUTIFUL riders, but when training- they just don't have what it takes, at it usually ends up messing the horse up.

Get a good instructor, have them help you find a suitable horse- and learn learn learn! You will only get better with experience. And who knows? Maybe in four or five years time, you WILL be ready to train your own horse!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Even with a push button horse you better know how to push the buttons.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

OP, if you're positive that you want to train a horse, might I suggest something? Buy a horse that has it's groundwork and basic training down, but needs some finishing. Hire a trainer to work with you and show you the ropes. That way, you get the thrill of working with a horse without the risk of ruining the horse, getting injured yourself or any number of things that can happen with an unbroken horse. 

Aim for a horse about 5 years old that has it's training in place, but needs miles. You'll stay safe, you'll learn lots and the horse will already have a pretty good idea of what it needs to do.


----------

